# Ignatius



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

A new one that I recently finished, not sure exactly how he fits in yet, time will tell I guess.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job ! Is it made out of paper mache ?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Paper mache, tissues, and clay. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, he's pouting


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

cool looking prop no matter what you use it for.
You could make a series of these.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyler, looks good dude. how did you make your eyes? what did you use to get the glossy look? Thanks


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great face, Tyler. Have you seen the Marlene Dietrich movie, The Scarlet Empress? They have these great little men/monsters candle holders and statues all over the background of the palace. The face you made in in that style. If you get the chance to see the movie, it's got a lot of great ideas. Love your work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice work once again tyler, I'm sure you will find the perfect fit for him alongside your other creations!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice ... creepy too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Tyler, looks good dude. how did you make your eyes? what did you use to get the glossy look? Thanks


The eyes are marbles covered in clay. The gloss is a 2 part substance found in hobby stores. It's basically made to look like water for miniatures and things. You can also use 2 part epoxy, like the loctite stuff in Home Depot and Lowes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work it has a spooky character all its own


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy, very nice.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I like him....kinda remind's me of a morbid version of that Jeff Dunham Jalapeno on a stick guy but cooler


----------

